Ask HN: Are there males in charge of HR anywhere? - johansch
======
jacalata
Yes? Eg there are men in this LinkedIn list
-[https://www.linkedin.com/title/vp-of-
people](https://www.linkedin.com/title/vp-of-people) (Found by googling "VP of
hr people")

------
stray
Of course there are.

A better question might have been "are males in charge of HR _everywhere?_ ".

Because if they were, there might be a legit argument for -- oh wait just a
damn minute -- I'm not _even_ going to step into _that_ minefield.

::washes hands::

------
coreyp_1
What do you mean? I've seen both males and females in charge of HR.

